# Weird thing came with the torch coral frag



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi there, my gf just bought me a torch coral frag today but then i found out something came with the frag and kind of like tube grow beside the coral and i saw something is moving inside tht tube thing. Does anyone know what is it and is it a harmful thing?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Could be one of many filter feeders.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

is it a harmful stuff? is it a stuff like those feather duster?


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Chances are it's a barnacle - filter feeder. There are 2 schools of thought regarding whether or not they are harmful or not. I've followed one theory or the other at different times. Yeah....this doesn't help I know. Apologies.

A.) Some believe it is invasive and may grow over time and invade the surrounding skeleton and impede the growth of the euphyllia....eventually irritating the coral (that particular head) to die. If the head dies; and there is insufficient flow to blow off the dying/dead tissue; the end result is 'brown jelly' disease. Of which; will affect your entire colony.

People that follow this school of thought will opt to neutralize the barnacle. This is usually done by a toothpick or paperclip gently inserted into the opening. Ensure there is sufficient flow (use a turkey baster if necessary) to take care of the dead flesh of the barnacle.

B.) Some believe that the barnacle is rather harmless and is an interesting addition/bonus. It is interesting to watch it pulsate and capture food.

In broad terms; I lean towards the barnacle being relatively harmless. On occasion I let my wallet determine whether or not the barnacle should be neutralized. Unfortunate but that's my reality. If the euphyllia is unique or rare; my personal inclination is to not to allow it to become invasive.

I hope this helps...somewhat.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I always use this one.

http://www.coralrx.com/

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

I've never had problems with barnacles. I kind of like them... they're fun to watch 
btw - have you ever had any trouble with that kind of hermit? they're so pretty but I've always avoided them because they're meant to be aggressive.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

teemee said:


> I've never had problems with barnacles. I kind of like them... they're fun to watch
> btw - have you ever had any trouble with that kind of hermit? they're so pretty but I've always avoided them because they're meant to be aggressive.


i got all hermits out - they killed hundred of $$$ in snails stock during 3 years

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

I agree with sig, I use to think hermits were cool until they killed all my snails :-( p. S snails >hermit crabs. 

-Tony


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

Taipan said:


> Chances are it's a barnacle - filter feeder. There are 2 schools of thought regarding whether or not they are harmful or not. I've followed one theory or the other at different times. Yeah....this doesn't help I know. Apologies.
> 
> A.) Some believe it is invasive and may grow over time and invade the surrounding skeleton and impede the growth of the euphyllia....eventually irritating the coral (that particular head) to die. If the head dies; and there is insufficient flow to blow off the dying/dead tissue; the end result is 'brown jelly' disease. Of which; will affect your entire colony.
> 
> ...


so what can i do now? how can i know is harmless or not? should i kill it lol?


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

teemee said:


> I've never had problems with barnacles. I kind of like them... they're fun to watch
> btw - have you ever had any trouble with that kind of hermit? they're so pretty but I've always avoided them because they're meant to be aggressive.


they ar halloween hermits, they not tht aggressive but i used to have three and one dead and i have them for three months. i think they kill my snail too cuz all the snails die, I also have a conch die last week but i dont think they kill my conch cuz i have the conch for a year already.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

andy said:


> so what can i do now? how can i know is harmless or not? should i kill it lol?


That's entirely up to you. In this particular case....I would personally just leave it alone. It's interesting to watch it. If it really bothers you; you can simply place a plastic toothpick or non flavoured wooden one into the barnacle opening and gently pierce it a little.

It's hard to determine whether or not it will be invasive or not. Every case is a little different.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

Taipan said:


> That's entirely up to you. In this particular case....I would personally just leave it alone. It's interesting to watch it. If it really bothers you; you can simply place a plastic toothpick or non flavoured wooden one into the barnacle opening and gently pierce it a little.
> 
> It's hard to determine whether or not it will be invasive or not. Every case is a little different.


okok thanks for the advice, it seem like kinda scare to open cuz it only came out a bit then close again. anyway i will just leave it alone.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Not sure if it is a barnacle, but most likely harmless. It looks like some sort of tube worm to me. If you don't like the look of it, you can get rid of it. Just watch it closely and make sure it is a harmless creature.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I have one in my torch too and is harmless, Im sure is a filter feeder you can make sure if you look at it will come in and out constantly to catch food.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

I had one on the base of an SPS. It kept expanding its skeleton and was what I would call invasive. It met its demise at the end of a narrow, very sharp chisel.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

barnacles, clams, etc are not going to breed unless your system is stable and prolonged. These hitchhikers are common and their population should not explode unless the conditions are right. Usually the swings and confines of a tank reduces the risk, as opposed to say, a natural reef which has just had an influx of waste/food due to circumstance. These filter feeders feed of organic materials in your water column usually poop and organic particles. I loved these guys as they add a real depth to a display. It's a natural fauna which, under normal tank conditions should not cause harm. I've also never heard of bar idles or hitchhiker clams taking over a well cared for tank.


----------

